# last week



## Jon in FL

Cum zic in romaneste?: *last week* in the sentence:

Last week I sent you a Christmas card.

Incercare mea:  *Ultima saptamana*, te am trimit o carta de craciun.

Multumesc


----------



## anto33

Săptămâna trecută ţi-am trimis un card de Crăciun.


----------



## anto33

Additional explanation:
"Last" can be translated in Romanian as „ultima”(M), „ultimul”(F) but for the passed events happened in an year, month or week we use „trecut”(M), „trecută”.
- Te-am sunat săptămâna trecută: I called you last month.
- Luna trecută am primit un cadou: Last month I received a present.
- Anul trecut am fost la munte: Last year I was to the mountains.
But, attention: „Este ultima săptămână de lucru din acest an” (This is the last working week of the year).


----------



## Jon in FL

Multumesc!


----------



## mikey21

Jon in FL said:


> Cum zic in romaneste?



We would ask it like this "Cum se zice in română?"



anto33 said:


> Săptămâna trecută ţi-am trimis un card de Crăciun.



Correct, just substitute "un card" with "o felicitare".


----------

